# Luna



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Hi there!I remember you saying you were pregnant. When are you due? How are things going for you?Hugs..Jeanne


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I'm currently 29 weeks..due around St. Patrick's Day







I feel like I've grown bigger just in the past week... things are really changing fast! Last night was my first really painful kicking episode. I don't know what the baby was kicking, but it HURT! I'd never felt kicks so high; usually they are down by my bladder.I'm still IBS-D and pregnancy constipation hasn't kicked in yet. I *might* be leaning a little more toward normal.I've had some other health problems coming up during the pregnancy, which is not fun. I was feeling fairly good with the IBS and other stuff before I got pregnant and things seem to have gone downhill <sigh>. It could be worse, but it could definitely be better!I have been trying to find the energy to get the baby's room ready. Right now it had better not come too early, but I wouldn't mind if I get a break a few weeks early







(as long as the baby's healthy!)


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Luna,I'm very excited for you, and I hope as soon as you're able to post some pics of your new baby, you will!It won't be long now...Hugs..Jeanne


----------



## Ashwoman (Jun 18, 2000)

I'm coming in late on this, but congratulations on your pregnancy!I'm expecting my first on May 10, and I haven't been IBS-free, but my symptoms have certainly been more varied than when I wasn't pregnant. One day I'm constipated, one night I'll be awakened with cramps, and one day I'm normal. It's really throwing me for a loop!I hope that you are able to successfully manage your IBS and any other unpleasant symptoms that you have until you give birth!Ashley


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Congratulations, Ashley!! It's good to see you back here, especially with good news







(Or maybe you never left and I just haven't been around enough!)I definitely had some times when I was worried I was turning into IBS-A....then I went back toward D again. Right now I am dealing with my baby sitting quite low and torturing my bladder regularly.







I hear it's all worth it


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi Luna.







Wow! It is now......countdown time until that "wee one" is born. Hope all goes smoothly. Make sure you let us know.







And congrats to you, too, Ashley. Hope your pregnancy goes smoothly.


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations you guys, and it is all so worth it. Luna, the baby has obviously turned head down in preparation of delivery and that is why you feel the kicks so high. My daughter was almost 9 pounds and toward the end she used to kick me and make me short of breath. The only thing that would stop her from moving and kicking was the song 'Hotel California' by the Eagles.







Most women have some episodes of diarreah right before giving birth. This is your body's way of cleaning out before having to push the baby out. My IBS got worse after each baby so I stopped at 2. Good luck.


----------

